# Trunk fairy



## shrike (Jun 4, 2005)

Look what the trunk fairy brought me! 

Catted connection pipes under the towel.....


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

SWEET how many teeth did that cost ya


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

shrike said:


> Look what the trunk fairy brought me!
> 
> Catted connection pipes under the towel.....


:agree I want, I WANT!


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats you lucky S.O.B.!!!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

post some numbers after the install


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh sweet!!!!!!


----------



## shrike (Jun 4, 2005)

purplehaze said:


> SWEET how many teeth did that cost ya


it cost me all of the ones my wife knocked out of my mouth when UPS dropped off those two huge boxes!


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh, it will be worth it. I check my trunk every morning to see if the trunk fairy has come to see me, but nothing yet.


----------



## Kingsford (Sep 30, 2005)

shrike said:


> it cost me all of the ones my wife knocked out of my mouth when UPS dropped off those two huge boxes!


It was worth it!


----------

